# Lost my Moose



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

What a heartbreaking loss! I just cannot imagine how hard this must be for you. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

RIP Moose. I'm tearing up here. I'm so sorry for your loss. My condolences, thoughts and prayers go out to you guys.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

It's tragic enough to lose a companion. It's far far more painful to lose a Golden so young and so unexpectedly. Our hearts to out to you and your family. Rest In Peace, Moose.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So so sorry for your loss of baby Moose. What a tragedy.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

I am so sorry, nothing can prepare you for the sudden loss of such a special soul. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry!! 

Run swiftly at the Bridge Moose.


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh my goodness how truly awful. I am welling up and have a lump in my throat. Your poor boy. I hope you are comforted by the fact that he would have been drugged up and not feeling anything during that night. Your pet sitter must feel so terrible too.
Sincere condolences, I can't even imagine what you are going through.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of Moose, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

How incredibly tragic, I cannot even begin to imagine the grief and shock. He was such a handsome boy too. I am so sorry!


----------



## Just Ernie (Feb 2, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy Moose. He was far too young and so handsome. Prayers going up that you may find comfort that he is with you always in your heart. Big hugs.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Moose was so handsome.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Moose, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Godspeed Moose


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rest in peace, sweet Baby Moose!*

I am SO SORRY!!!

Rest in peace, sweet Baby Moose. My Smooch and Snobear will keep you company!

I added Moose to the 2016 Rainbow Bridge List.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...8-2016-rainbow-bridge-list-2.html#post6304810


----------



## Sarge's dad (Jul 29, 2015)

Oh my God, what a tragic story. What a beautiful boy,I am so sorry for your loss. That puppy stage where they are under your feet, and getting into everything, is sooo adorable. Thoughts and prayers sent to you and your family.
Buddy


----------



## Lilysmom1226 (May 16, 2014)

Oh, how awful! I am so, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm SO SORRY to hear about your sweet baby Moose..... I feel your pain....RIP baby Moose....((((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

That is horrible. I'm so sorry you lost your sweet boy, and so young.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your puppy Moose, such a tragedy.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh this is so sad!! I so sorry for your loss!
I can't imagine how painful this must have been!


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. The suddenness of it is tragic. I lost my 7-year old Shadow to an obstruction last June. He was also one who never, ever left my side. My heart aches for you and your family. Our retrievers like to have things in their mouths, some more than others. My boy was that way even at 7, always eating things he shouldn't. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Such a sad story, I'm so sorry for your loss. Even at the age of 4, we're still taking thing out of Murphy's mouth.


----------



## Eabeal (Feb 9, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Moose!


----------

